# Brand New 1.1.3's software unlocked selling for >$550



## Veej (Feb 16, 2006)

On Craigs List there are numerous new iphones for sale $550 and under, they are software unlocked and 1.1.3s, not using Turbo Sims or other SIMS, so how are they doing it? Now remember these are new sets, so they are not upgraded to 1.1.3 from 1.0.2 or so. These seem to be OTB 1.1.3's software unlocked/Jailbroken and a steady supply (some guys selling more than one) indicates, they must be OTB 1.1.3s 


toronto craigslist > for sale / wanted: search for "iphone"


----------



## Theseus (Jun 6, 2006)

The 1.1.3 OTB unlock has been around since the weekend.


----------



## madgunde (Mar 10, 2006)

Yeah Veej, you haven't been paying attention!


----------



## Visnaut (Jul 22, 2004)

Software unlock, I might add. It's ridiculously easy to apply and most of the bugs have been ironed out. 

The original command-line-based hack is called 'ziphone', and various GUI wrappers are coming out for it, such as ziphone GUI, iJailbreak, and Independence already has a beta out.

Consequently, the new exploit used may not be something that is easily patched by Apple until they release a new bootloader, and that will only affect new phones. There hasn't been a better time than now to take the plunge in getting an iPhone and unlocking it yourself.

I'd love to see week-by-week iPhone sales figures compared to jailbreak/unlock release dates. I very strongly suspect that sales spike up in the weeks where easy jailbreak/unlocks become available.


----------



## Veej (Feb 16, 2006)

Visnaut said:


> Software unlock, I might add. It's ridiculously easy to apply and most of the bugs have been ironed out.
> 
> The original command-line-based hack is called 'ziphone', and various GUI wrappers are coming out for it, such as ziphone GUI, iJailbreak, and Independence already has a beta out.
> 
> ...


Actually I heard about the ziphone, but with out the GUI so kinda hard, wow..I already have the iphone got it in Sept. so the 1.0.2 now updated to 1.1.2, was thinking about doing 1.1.3, but some say the any Aps that require wifi are still kinda iffy, so gonna hold off.

But has the DEV Team come up with something, I usually read on the modmyifone site but havn't heard anything from them yet...on the DEV team.


----------



## titans88 (Oct 3, 2007)

I've been waiting to unlock my iPhone and debating the purchase of a TurboSIM or other similar products. Do you guys recommend this software unlock? Is there any specific sites you would recommend I read prior to attempting it?


----------



## silentsim (Apr 15, 2006)

titans88 said:


> I've been waiting to unlock my iPhone and debating the purchase of a TurboSIM or other similar products. Do you guys recommend this software unlock? Is there any specific sites you would recommend I read prior to attempting it?


The EASIEST way is a program called ZiPhone. Message me on iChat at username GTSILENTSIM and i can walk you through the method needed to complete the unlock.


----------



## titans88 (Oct 3, 2007)

I am now using my unlocked iPhone! Woo hoo!

Thanks silentsim!


----------



## MacBookinToronto (Aug 9, 2005)

*Unlock without paying $50-$150?? SWEET! *

Hey everyone,
so I'll be purchasing an iPhone on the next few days (16GB so I assume 1.1.3 right out of the box). 
Can someone explain to me how to unlock it so I can just slip in my Roger's SIM card and not pay the ridiculous fees that variosu people are charging for the unlocking service (I've seen prices ranging from $30...usually in sketchy areas...to $150 for places in upper-class areas in Toronto at stores iRepair on College St. (Those of you from Toronto probably know the place I'm talking about...they also sell the iPhone for $800!!!)
So please, please help me out here...I'm already paying a ridiculous premium to get the iPhone and would love to not shell out an addition fee for the unlocking (i.e. I'm beyond a poor student and this is my stident loan money  )
Thanks everyone for your help!


----------



## Veej (Feb 16, 2006)

titans88 said:


> I am now using my unlocked iPhone! Woo hoo!
> 
> Thanks silentsim!


Wow..before this thread your were contemplating an unlock.. now you have unlocke... 

So Silentsim, I have a 1.1.2 which I uprgraded from 1.0.2, will this work if I want the 1.1.3? I hate doing the virginize downgrade and all that crap just for the 1.1.3, the 1.1.2 had things I really wanted, iTunes, Custom Ringtone Support (awesome feature when used with Garageband).

So is there a turorial for someone like me.

I saw a vid on You Tube where the guy used Ziphone and the _Unlock.no _GUI..but he does'nt say if your holding a original 1.0.2 updated to 1.1.2 this method would work. 

Also are there any issues with this ziphone method update/unlock, cause someone was saying that any wifi apps work slower or are unstable? cause if so then I'd rather wait, I'm not that anxious to go to 1.1.3 by sacraficing my stable fast 1.1.2 

Heres the link..

YouTube - ZiPhone Jailbreak and Unlock ANY iPhone in under 10 MINUTES!


----------



## silentsim (Apr 15, 2006)

Veej said:


> Wow..before this thread your were contemplating an unlock.. now you have unlocke...
> 
> So Silentsim, I have a 1.1.2 which I uprgraded from 1.0.2, will this work if I want the 1.1.3? I hate doing the virginize downgrade and all that crap just for the 1.1.3, the 1.1.2 had things I really wanted, iTunes, Custom Ringtone Support (awesome feature when used with Garageband).
> 
> ...


Message me on IChat in like 5 minutes..i can help ya out


----------



## psxp (May 23, 2006)

Veej said:


> On Craigs List there are numerous new iphones for sale $550 and under, they are software unlocked and 1.1.3s, not using Turbo Sims or other SIMS, so how are they doing it? Now remember these are new sets, so they are not upgraded to 1.1.3 from 1.0.2 or so. These seem to be OTB 1.1.3's software unlocked/Jailbroken and a steady supply (some guys selling more than one) indicates, they must be OTB 1.1.3s


Zibri's Blog

I DL's and ran the Mac OS version last night. I did the 2.1 then later redid it all again with 2.2.

I upgraded my 1.1.1 AnySIM unlocked iPhone to 1.1.3 using iTunes then ran ziPhone. 
Farking amazing that works so smoothly. :clap: Only thing I just noticed today is I am missing my CONTACTS icon on the main screen.

Locate me in Maps is just awesome. Got right down to my street !! 
For work, downtown, it got the general area correct. 

On WiFi, Locate me found my old house when I was living last year with the same SSID lol!!

I'm probably going to redo it again tonight.

B


----------



## Veej (Feb 16, 2006)

silentsim said:


> Message me on IChat in like 5 minutes..i can help ya out


Thanks Silensim, but I'm at work..and if there is a tutorial it be easier for me to go through later this week-end..


----------



## Veej (Feb 16, 2006)

psxp said:


> Zibri's Blog
> 
> I DL's and ran the Mac OS version last night. I did the 2.1 then later redid it all again with 2.2.
> 
> ...


Ya I've seen this website, but the You Tube Tutorials are'nt working, how is your phone overall is it still fast and stable?


----------



## silentsim (Apr 15, 2006)

Veej said:


> Ya I've seen this website, but the You Tube Tutorials are'nt working, how is your phone overall is it still fast and stable?


Havn't had ONE Crash since going to 1.1.3...
Really fast and stable.


What you should do is JUST upgrade to 1.1.3 in iTunes...

Then run ZiPhone app and JAILBREAK(I know these can unlock 1.1.3 but the Anysim technique is better). 

And from Installer.app download Anysim 1.3 and unlock from Airplane mode.

Then your set!


----------



## Veej (Feb 16, 2006)

silentsim said:


> Havn't had ONE Crash since going to 1.1.3...
> Really fast and stable.
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks, so let me get this right, 

1) Upgrade in iTunes to 1.1.3 so this will kinda brick my phone.

2) Run Ziphone app -I can download the gui version I believe from Zibri's Blog

During running the app makeing sure only Jailbreak is Checked off *NOT Unlock and the Activate right ?*

3) Put it into Airplane mode - Go to installer install Anysim 1.3 and unlock while in Airplane mode- and reboot

So that should be it right, am I missing any steps...?


----------



## silentsim (Apr 15, 2006)

Veej said:


> Thanks, so let me get this right,
> 
> 1) Upgrade in iTunes to 1.1.3 so this will kinda brick my phone.
> 
> ...


When you update to 1.1.3 it will lock and unjailbreak activate your phone.
Through ziPhone jailbreak/activate.

Installer will be on your phone. Install BSD Subsystem.
Download Anysim 1.3. Turn on Airplane Mode.
Run Anysim


----------



## Veej (Feb 16, 2006)

silentsim said:


> When you update to 1.1.3 it will lock and unjailbreak activate your phone.
> Through ziPhone jailbreak/activate.
> 
> Installer will be on your phone. Install BSD Subsystem.
> ...


Cool...thanks alot for explaining it kinda hard getting the right info in all this iphone Jungle mess out there with differenent sites saying different things..

Thanks alot SilentSim


----------



## madgunde (Mar 10, 2006)

I'm on the fence about whether I should do an iTunes restore of my iPhoneSimFree unlocked iPhone which is currently running 1.1.3 via Nate True's jailbreak. Everything is working fine except the Google Maps location feature needs LocateMe in order to work.

But I've read a few things here and there about ipsf unlocked phones and ziphone that is making me wary. Something about having to install and run a program called signal.app in order to get back full phone/edge/wifi capability. Can anyone shed some light on the subject?


----------



## silentsim (Apr 15, 2006)

madgunde said:


> I'm on the fence about whether I should do an iTunes restore of my iPhoneSimFree unlocked iPhone which is currently running 1.1.3 via Nate True's jailbreak. Everything is working fine except the Google Maps location feature needs LocateMe in order to work.
> 
> But I've read a few things here and there about ipsf unlocked phones and ziphone that is making me wary. Something about having to install and run a program called signal.app in order to get back full phone/edge/wifi capability. Can anyone shed some light on the subject?


I've heard something about that with the Geohot BL 3.9 Unlock..which is why i use AnySim.


----------



## MACinist (Nov 17, 2003)

Visnaut said:


> Software unlock, I might add. It's ridiculously easy to apply and most of the bugs have been ironed out.
> 
> The original command-line-based hack is called 'ziphone', and various GUI wrappers are coming out for it, such as ziphone GUI, iJailbreak, and Independence already has a beta out.


Just updated to 1.1.3 and ran the new iNdependence beta. Couldn't believe how fast and easy to activate/jailbreak/and unlock. My Turbosim no longer works as I believe the baseband had to be altered but the unlock was just a click of the button. Everything seems to work except the location feature in Maps.


----------



## kloan (Feb 22, 2002)

You're not missing much with that feature anyway, it doesn't work well at all. From my experience, the only one that's remotely accurate is Navizon because it uses both cell towers and hotspots to triangulate.


----------



## madgunde (Mar 10, 2006)

kloan said:


> You're not missing much with that feature anyway, it doesn't work well at all. From my experience, the only one that's remotely accurate is Navizon because it uses both cell towers and hotspots to triangulate.


Google Maps also uses both cell towers and hotspots. I find it very accurate when used with the LocateMe app, since it doesn't work on it's own on my jailbroken/unlocked 1.1.3 iPhone.

Last time I tested it, it pinpointed my house nearly dead on with a radius of maybe 2 houses (in the suburbs).


----------



## Corvillus (Nov 15, 2007)

madgunde said:


> But I've read a few things here and there about ipsf unlocked phones and ziphone that is making me wary. Something about having to install and run a program called signal.app in order to get back full phone/edge/wifi capability. Can anyone shed some light on the subject?


Yep. The lockdownd used in the ziphone jailbreak is the one from the soft-upgrade. Which means it's designed for 1.1.2's baseband (remember, the soft-upgrade was 1.1.3 with 1.1.2 baseband). 

IPSF doesn't patch the baseband, it patches the seczone to make it always NCK validate. This essentially is a full unlock of the phone (meaning the phone stays unlocked regardless of baseband changes). However, with ziphone, people upgrade to 1.1.3 typically, which means new official baseband, which means that despite the fact that the phone is unlocked, the lockdownd isn't satisfied so it won't be active. Signal.app activates it.

GUnlock (the 4.6 bootloader hack) downgrades the baseband to a hacked 1.1.2 baseband. This obviously satisfies lockdownd, since it's the old baseband, making Signal.app unnecessary. However, it won't survive updates.

As for anySIM 1.1.3, I don't know whether or not it requires Signal.app. It flashes a hacked baseband, like every other anySIM version, but it may have been done in such a way to satisfy the lockdownd, not sure, haven't tried.

Personally, I'm sticking with 1.1.2 anySIMed baseband, and plan on doing the IPSF the next time I need to update the baseband (but plan to put that off as long as possible...I don't mind using soft-upgrades as long as the functionality remains reasonably intact).


----------



## madgunde (Mar 10, 2006)

Corvillus said:


> Personally, I'm sticking with 1.1.2 anySIMed baseband, and plan on doing the IPSF the next time I need to update the baseband (but plan to put that off as long as possible...I don't mind using soft-upgrades as long as the functionality remains reasonably intact).


I'd avoid the official IPSF if I were you. I heard that it's not reversible because the Seczone modification overwrites a unique value with zeroes. If the original seczone isn't backed up first, there's no way to restore it back to factory freshness, and if Apple ever closes the hole that makes IPSF possible, you might be completely SOL.

Also, the official IPSF website hasn't been updated since November, so I'm worried that the original developer is completely ignoring it now that he's made his money and there are a ton of free unlock solutions available.


----------



## Corvillus (Nov 15, 2007)

Oh I'm not paying for IPSF. Geohot produced a free IPSF style unlocker for 3.9BL iPhones that actually does back up the seczone for you. Just to be safe I'm probably going to back it up myself manually though in case I end up losing wifi during the unlocking process.

On the iPhone: 1.1.3 Unlock and another 3.9 exploit

As for 1.1.3 right now, personally I think bothering with 1.1.3's baseband at all is a waste of time, as the only thing you gain is not having to run LocateMe to activate Google Maps Location. But you have to run signal.app to activate the phone functonality, which is a much bigger nuissance.


----------



## madgunde (Mar 10, 2006)

Corvillus said:


> As for 1.1.3 right now, personally I think bothering with 1.1.3's baseband at all is a waste of time, as the only thing you gain is not having to run LocateMe to activate Google Maps Location. But you have to run signal.app to activate the phone functonality, which is a much bigger nuissance.


Agreed. I'll keep my iPSF unlocked iPhone going for as long as possible, and then if/when it ever officially comes to Canada, I'll buy the 2nd gen model and go legit. I can't wait for the day when I no longer have to trawl through forums to figure out if/when it's save to install the latest firmware update.


----------



## Corvillus (Nov 15, 2007)

Well...the one good thing about IPSF is that they can't relock or brick the phone without updating the bootloader. And Apple can't do that without having to take responsibility for a bunch of bricked iPhones. (People can argue that their computer crashed during the update, and boom, Apple has to take responsibility because they decided to make an unrecoverable change to the phone.) So I think IPSF is probably the best way to do it, but yeah...making a backup of the seczone is essential. That said, I suppose another 5 minutes to run anySIM after 15-20 minutes of firmware updating isn't really too big a deal.

In any case, I agree with your comment about going legit. I might just sell this iPhone internationally and buy a Rogers locked one on a 3 year if and when they get a 3G iPhone with a GOOD data plan.


----------



## titans88 (Oct 3, 2007)

I don't know too much in regard to the technical details of all of this unlocking and jailbreaking - but it wasn't nearly as complicated as you guys are making it seem. The whole process took maybe 5 minutes. I had a 1.1.2. OTB 4.6 BL iPhone that I had jailbroken only. I used the ZiPhone method and was good to go in a matter of a couple minutes.

Like I said though - I don't know too much about the technical stuff.


----------



## Corvillus (Nov 15, 2007)

No, the actual current unlocking procedure is very easy. We're talking more about what the unlock does under the hood and why certain unlocks don't boot with a signal properly.

gunlock (the one ziphone uses), as I said, should have no problems because it's a patched 1.1.2 baseband. The 1.1.3 baseband is the one giving people problems.


----------



## titans88 (Oct 3, 2007)

Corvillus said:


> No, the actual current unlocking procedure is very easy. We're talking more about what the unlock does under the hood and why certain unlocks don't boot with a signal properly.
> 
> gunlock (the one ziphone uses), as I said, should have no problems because it's a patched 1.1.2 baseband. The 1.1.3 baseband is the one giving people problems.


Ok thanks for clearing that up!


----------



## MacBookinToronto (Aug 9, 2005)

*Was there ever a Contact icon on the main screen?*



psxp said:


> Zibri's Blog
> 
> Only thing I just noticed today is I am missing my CONTACTS icon on the main screen.
> 
> B



Hey there,
just wondering...was there ever a Contacts icon on the main screen? I remember thinking the same thing...where are my contacts? But I'm pretty sure the way to access your contacts is only after you Press the SMS botton and are choosing a new person to send a text to,...or if you click on th Phone icon and then click on contacts at the bottom.
Correct me if I'm wrong becasue I would als love to have a Conatcs icon on my main screen.
Thanks!


----------



## titans88 (Oct 3, 2007)

I don't ever remember seeing a contacts icon.


----------



## silentsim (Apr 15, 2006)

titans88 said:


> I don't ever remember seeing a contacts icon.


By default there was no Contacts icon but i believe there is a download in installer for one.


----------



## MacBookinToronto (Aug 9, 2005)

silentsim said:


> By default there was no Contacts icon but i believe there is a download in installer for one.


Okay, that's what I thought...just clarifying 
Do you happen to know the name of the app to add the Contacts icon onto your home screen?
Thanks!


----------



## Corvillus (Nov 15, 2007)

Customize allows you to add it...but I've had annoying issues with it on 1.1.3 when I first updated so I haven't tried it since.


----------



## madgunde (Mar 10, 2006)

sports6654 said:


> Do you happen to know the name of the app to add the Contacts icon onto your home screen?
> Thanks!


It's called "Contacts | HomeScreen" located in the Productivity category.


----------



## MacBookinToronto (Aug 9, 2005)

madgunde said:


> It's called "Contacts | HomeScreen" located in the Productivity category.


thanks madgunde


----------



## bytemonger (Dec 11, 2006)

The easiset way I found to upgrade from 1.1.2 and 3.9 was to use ijailbreak. It will jailbreak, add installer and unlock all in one easy step. No airplane mode no downloading any sim. All I did was upgrade in iTunes and run it.


----------



## Veej (Feb 16, 2006)

madgunde said:


> It's called "Contacts | HomeScreen" located in the Productivity category.


Thanks Madgunde!!

I always found it a pain in the @ss to go into phone then into contacts when I needed someones number to phone from a land line..(cause in the office I have my land line next to me and my evenings start after 7 and obviously don't want to use up my free minutes). And thought there should've been a better way..well with the contacts icon its awesome now....

By the way I updated to the 1.1.3 this weekend and love the new features mostly the ability to move most of your icons on the next screen therefore keeping a minimum on the first screen, I love putting my own wallpaper up, and the icons used to cover most of the pics, now I just keep 2 rows of the essentials and through everything else on the 2nd and 3rd sceen. Plus the ability to put bookmark short cuts on you home screens, the icons look cool. 
That reminds me..I've got BBC, CityPulse, Futureshop icons on my home sceen now and they look awesome, now the ehmac one does'nt look as good cause I guess Eh mac does'nt have one specially made for bookmarks..it would be nice to have one like the mascot....

I just love this phone more and more day by day....just like wine...it gets better with age....:lmao:


----------



## Phat Bastard (Jan 3, 2003)

I just wanted to add my voice to the flood:

I bought an iPhone two months ago, 1.1.2 out of the box, jailbroke it and unlocked it with a StealthSim. Over the weekend I took out the StealthSim, upgraded it to 1.1.3 via iTunes (which did NOT brick the phone) and then unlocked it with the ZiPhone gui. It went pretty smoothly, except for some bugs now with specific third-party apps. 

I can totally see why there are so many relatively cheap unlocked 16 GB iPhones showing up on Craigslist. However, if you can make your way easily to the US, buy it yourself and unlock it yourself. I HIGHLY recommend going the ZiPhone route, any idiot can do it and it works.

I feel stupid for not waiting a couple of months for the 1.1.2+1.1.3 software unlocks and the 16 GB iPhone, but hey, that's technology for you.

Here's a great site for help:
iClarified - Tutorials - iPhone

Incidentally, Customize hangs my iPhone now (even after uninstalling it and reinstalling it), and Categories doesn't work well either. Categories is probably my favourite app for the iPhone and it sucks that it doesn't work well with 1.1.3.


----------



## MacBookinToronto (Aug 9, 2005)

bytemonger said:


> The easiset way I found to upgrade from 1.1.2 and 3.9 was to use ijailbreak. It will jailbreak, add installer and unlock all in one easy step. No airplane mode no downloading any sim. All I did was upgrade in iTunes and run it.


Exactly what I did as well...used iTunes to upgrade to 1.1.3 and then the iJailbreak software to unlock and add the installer.
Not sure why this isn't talked about as an option more often because it worked perfectly for me.
Just my 2 cents


----------



## Corvillus (Nov 15, 2007)

I first attempted to upgrade to 1.1.3's baseband using iClarified (already had a jailbroken and unlocked 1.1.3 with 1.1.2 baseband), and anySIM 1.3's stupid GUI refused to let me unlock (kept saying auto-lock wasn't set to never, even though it was).

So I just synced my iPhone to force a backup, put it in DFU mode and restored it to 1.1.3, grabbed the command line ziphone 2.4, dropped into a shell and did a

```
ziphone -j -a -u
```
It first attempted to use the geohot unlock for 4.6, but didn't continue because of 3.9 bootloader. Then it used the new anySIM 1.3's unlocker, which worked like a charm and kept the 1.1.3 baseband. As a result, Google maps works flawlessly without location, and I haven't had to install signal.app either (although it may have been installed by the jailbreak for me, haven't checked). All in all the restore took about 10 minutes and the jailbreak/activate/unlock took about 2.5 minutes, leaving me just shy of 15 minutes for the whole process. I definitely recommend going the ziphone method, it works with both bootloader 4.6 and 3.9 and is extremely easy to do, especially with the GUI versions of it (not that the command line is at all difficult, as you can see).


----------



## JayEyes (Nov 15, 2007)

*ZiPhone changes the IMEI?*

I've done some searches and can't find a clear answer. I have an unlocked 3.9BL phone on 1.1.2. I was just about ready to use ZiPhone when I found another site (HackThatPhone.com) saying not to use it as it gets the modem firmware/baseband to broadcast an altered IMEI, which is illegal.

I've googled, etc. and haven't found a clear answer. Anyone know for sure? 

Thanks


----------

